#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Learn to Speak English, French, Spanish, German, Japanese, Chinese and Japanese

## Mohamed

*Learn to Speak English, French, Spanish, German, Japanese, Chinese and Japanese*



Learn To Speak  All-In-One
The Easy Way To Learn 7 Languages
eBook & Audio CD: Speak English Like An American
Theme: Paul Mauriat - Brasilian Carnaval

01- Learn To Speak German v2.8
02- Learn To Speak French v2.8
03- Learn To Speak Spanish v2.8
04- Learn To Speak Italian v2.8
05- Learn To Speak Russian v2.8
06- Learn To Speak Japanese v2.8
07- Learn To Speak Simplified Chinese v2.8
08- eBook: Speak English Like An American
09- Audio CD: Speak English Like An American
If youd like to learn French, Spanish, German, Italian, Japanese, Russian and Simplified Chinese on your computer, here is great news: This newly developed Learn To Speak French, Spanish, German, Italian, Japanese, Russian and Simplified Chinese will help you to utilize your time efficiently while learning these languages!
Learn To Speak French, Spanish, German, Italian, Japanese, Russian and Simplified Chinese is specially developed for people who are learning a new language. It is presented in a small screen format so you can study while doing other work at your computer! This software will make every second of your time useful! Learn To Speak French, Spanish, German, Italian, Japanese, Russian and Simplified Chinese comes with a conversation kit, vocabulary builder, pronunciation guide, dictionary, and Reader Angel.
* So Easy to Use
Learn Spanish, French, German, Italian has an extremely easy to use interface that requires no technical knowledge whatsoever. The installation takes less than 30 seconds, and even a non-technical novice can get Learn French, Spansih, German, Italian up-and-running in minutes.
* Conversation kit
It is includes the most ordinary scene conversations, there are Several hundred scenes of common conversation like traveling, shopping, making calls, greetings etc.,
* Vocabulary builder
It collects several thousand words of basic vocabulary, it can also show in the upper of the screen for you to remember the words unconsciously.


* Dictionary
It has several thousand words of basic vocabulary for you to check up the strange words you meet in your study or work.
* Reader Angel
Reader Angel provides reading function for the whole article. you only need to copy the wanted article in the textbox, then use Microsoft TTS to read it out.
* No Hidden Costs
When you decide to buy our software, there are no hidden costs. You simply pay a One-Time fee for buying the software license. No monthly fees, no annual fees, no updates fees, and no hidden charges.




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Learn to Speak English, French, Spanish, German, Japanese, Chinese and Japanese

----------


## sharmeen

thank you

----------


## bhu14u

thank you *boss*...thanks a lot...

----------


## jpl860

Hello, thank for this software, i will like to learn others idiom. But I'm a new user of this forum and I don't open this software, I could dowload this one, but when I try to decompress the File-rar this request a password........and I don`t no what is it? Can you help me please?

----------


## ahmed abou zena

thanks alot mr Mohamed

----------


## jpl860

Hi friend

Could you help me with the password??? please
I could download the file, but I cannt decompress the file, because I don't kwon the file......

Please, somebody could help me





> thanks alot mr Mohamed

----------


## ghani20004

> Hello, thank for this software, i will like to learn others idiom. But I'm a new user of this forum and I don't open this software, I could dowload this one, but when I try to decompress the File-rar this request a password........and I don`t no what is it? Can you help me please?



Hello, I have the same problem, could some one help me please? :Confused:

----------


## jpl860

> thanks alot mr Mohamed



Hi buddy

Coul you help me please with the password for descompress the file. Because I' ve tryed many times to descompress but I fail.........

Thanks

----------


## redflower

Finally I find the pass
pass: amaderforum.com

----------


## jpl860

Thank you very muchs redflower

You are good friend!!!!!





> Finally I find the pass
> pass: amaderforum.com

----------


## ghani20004

> Finally I find the pass
> pass: amaderforum.com



Thanks a lot for your help, you're very kind.

----------


## cumucub

I am not so hopeful. We'd have heard about it long before now.Plus, I would probably have had to pay for a computer upgrade.

----------


## Swami

Can i have the links in ******* or ifile

See More: Learn to Speak English, French, Spanish, German, Japanese, Chinese and Japanese

----------


## M.Abubakar

> I am not so hopeful. We'd have heard about it long before now.Plus, I would probably have had to pay for a computer upgrade.



still having problem . please send correct password .

----------


## nobelr

thank a lots.. excelent!!.

----------


## sandek

I dowloaded, installed but it doesnot work (i tried japanese language)
message is something like ...........dependency not correctly registered file missing invalid.....

!!!!!!!!!!anydoby succesfully tried it please comment here otherwise its is a  waste !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ravi5678

Friend

Password please
amaderforum.com  didn't work

Regards

----------


## anihita

Learn Basic Spanish, the easy way :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

thank u

----------


## StephSte

I would say that since you're Filipino, it would make sense that Spanish would be the easiest of the list you gave. You definitely already know the number system, since that was borrowed from Spanish into Tagalog anyway. Tagalog also has a large number of other loan words from Spanish.

----------


## dcciie251

the language which i want to learn now is Spanish ,i heard that it is the most romantic language among all the languages 
but i know learning this langusge is a little difficult

----------


## wba

Thank you

password: amaderforum.com

----------


## balachandrac

Thank you 





> *Learn to Speak English, French, Spanish, German, Japanese, Chinese and Japanese*
> 
> 
> 
> Learn To Speak  All-In-One
> The Easy Way To Learn 7 Languages
> eBook & Audio CD: Speak English Like An American
> Theme: Paul Mauriat - Brasilian Carnaval
> 
> ...

----------


## Prashanth Jaligam

hello, please can any one help finding the password????????

----------


## thiyaguspk

> Finally I find the pass
> 
> 
> pass: amaderforum.com



can you please mention the website again..since it is not redirecting to the mentioned websiteSee More: Learn to Speak English, French, Spanish, German, Japanese, Chinese and Japanese

----------


## ahmed2012

hi Mr Mohamed i can't find it now ? would u explain plz

----------


## bjmc30984

Hello, i'm not an advanced member and i'd like to know how to download the file please...

----------


## bjmc30984

says that the file was removed...

----------


## samir5101

plz provide me link?

----------

